# support, youngest?



## kayla (Nov 11, 2010)

Heya. I'm still pretty new to all this.
Our DSN is useless and we have been left to it so am in the middle of transferring hospitals.

Anyways our DSN came out to our house 5 weeks ago and told us that my lil girl is the youngest type 1 they have ever seen in the hospital out of 750 kiddies. 

She has just also started on a pump and we have had no support. I'm referring to the books A LOT! She then went on to say that she is the youngest pumper at the hosp also.

My question is how old was your child/ren when diagnosed?   Xx


----------



## rlw890245 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, and welcome, im sure you will get lots of good advice on here especially with the pump. How old is your little one?. My daughter is 3 1/2 and was diagnosed last november(2 1/2 yrs old), we are changing from 2 daily injections to MDI at the end of the month, we will see how things go, if there is no improvement in Gwens control we may consider a pump, but this will mean transferring her care to another hospital (our DGH doesnt do pumps for children!). Good luck and ask away xxx
Ruth mum of 3 girls (6, 3 and 1)


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi kayla.

Can't help directly I'm afraid, since I'm 45 but when I was diagnosed at 13, my health visitor told us about a new born who had been diagnosed in the same week.

I would imagine statistically there must be a fair few born every year with T1 but it doesn't make it any easier no matter what age.

Rob


----------



## kayla (Nov 11, 2010)

rlw890245 said:


> Hi, and welcome, im sure you will get lots of good advice on here especially with the pump. How old is your little one?. My daughter is 3 1/2 and was diagnosed last november(2 1/2 yrs old), we are changing from 2 daily injections to MDI at the end of the month, we will see how things go, if there is no improvement in Gwens control we may consider a pump, but this will mean transferring her care to another hospital (our DGH doesnt do pumps for children!). Good luck and ask away xxx
> Ruth mum of 3 girls (6, 3 and 1)



She is 18months old now was diagnosed when she was 11months.   We have never been on 2 injections always 4 up until last month when we got the pump. I think considering the pump is a great idea it gives so much more tighter control. Xx


----------



## kayla (Nov 11, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> Hi kayla.
> 
> Can't help directly I'm afraid, since I'm 45 but when I was diagnosed at 13, my health visitor told us about a new born who had been diagnosed in the same week.
> 
> ...


 Heya. There was a new born when we went to clinic a few weeks back however her mum was an alcoholic and it messed up the child sugar levels. When we went last week the same child was there and is no longer diabetic it was just a temporary thing.

I find it so frustrating as I get a lot of comments and can not answer back lol x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

Are you on the Children with Diabetes list Kayla? I'm sure I've heard of very young children on there, some of whom are pumping  Seems wrong that you are getting usch little support, especially when the potential problems are no doubt far greater at that age.

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello Kayla

I don't have kids, I dont have a pump - but I wanted you to you that I am thinking of you and can soon get decent help soon from the medical people. 

Take care


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 11, 2010)

Hiya Kayla

You should go take a look at www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.co.uk  You can join an email list from the home page.   It is purely for parents of kiddies with type 1 and there are a lot of us.  You will get all the help and advice and support you need with a pump and a child with diabetes.   It is a busy busy busy list but you can just delete the emails that you don't need.   The support will be overwhelming.

My daughter was 5 weeks old when she had her first insulin injection but it is not normal type 1.  She had her pancreas removed at 4 weeks old so I know all about the emotions of having a very young one.   There are other very young babies on the list as well including an 11 month old with a pump.

Do join and introduce yourself, I'll say hi.


----------



## Mumlé (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello Kayla - my youngest was 2 weeks short of her first birthday when diagnosed - also the youngest they'd seen. We are on insulin pens and I've just heard of someone else in the area on a pump with her 2 year old - we've been told there is not enough money in the health service for pumps right now - am going to have to find out how/where this lady got the pump from!! We have just come out of our first stint in hosp since being diagnosed in August. All L had was a tummy bug and we ended up there - just seems crazy that something so common can land us there. All pretty stressful - anyway, this is our second day home and I'm hoping to try to get her to eat... keep in touch, we are in the same boat I think - charlotte


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Kayla - just wanted to say that I know from you posts on Facebook what a terrible time you have had and the abuse you have received from strangers. As I  have said dont let their ignorance get you down and remember you are not alone. 

Ive been meaning to join the http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.co.uk list so I will see you there


----------



## Monica (Nov 12, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Hi Kayla - just wanted to say that I know from you posts on Facebook what a terrible time you have had and the abuse you have received from strangers. As I  have said dont let their ignorance get you down and remember you are not alone.
> 
> Ive been meaning to join the http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.co.uk list so I will see you there



Kayla, that goes for me too.

Carol was 10 when first diagnosed, put on 2 injections at first, then on 3!! That was complicated. We had 3 different coloured pens for 3 different insulins. Then we went on to MDI. Now we are actively trying to get her a pump, as she has too many hypos and hypo unawareness (most of the time). So I can't even imagine how hard it must have been with an 11 month old baby who can't properly communicate yet.


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 13, 2010)

hi graham was 3 when diagnosed but one of my friends little boy was 18 months as well at diagnosis


----------



## Ruth Goode (Nov 15, 2010)

Carly is 2 now, she was dx at 23 months old.  My DSN said she is the youngest in our area but I have seen some younger children on this forum.  Carly was on 2 insulins a day, now 4 a day and doing quite well. Good luck


----------



## dylansmummy (Nov 23, 2010)

hi,
my son was 13 months old when diagnosed - he was the youngest at our local hospital to be diagnosed at the time and we had to go to a different hospital for his pump.  i have since heard of a 10 month old diagnosed at that hospital though.  there are many children on the cwd list who were diagnosed at around this age, so it is not that rare really.  it is certainly on the increase in preschoolers


----------

